# Ultegra 6600/6700 shifters



## jpb (25 Jul 2011)

I'm looking for ultegra shifters in decent nick. 

Thanks

Jp


----------



## Funk-Meister (31 Jul 2011)

Ice grey ultegra 6600 shifters. scratched caps where i came off. Prepared to let them go for £70 posted if u want.


----------



## jpb (13 Aug 2011)

i've just bought some 6700 shifters but thanks for the offer. much appreciated.


----------



## Doug. (18 Aug 2011)

Funk-Meister said:


> Ice grey ultegra 6600 shifters. scratched caps where i came off. Prepared to let them go for £70 posted if u want.


----------



## Doug. (18 Aug 2011)

Funk-Meister said:


> Ice grey ultegra 6600 shifters. scratched caps where i came off. Prepared to let them go for £70 posted if u want.




Hello.
Are the levers still for sale ?

If so are they suitable for a 3 speed crank and will they fit road bars ?

Thank you.

Doug.


----------

